# Algorithm "translator"



## Pedro (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey everyone

I was taking Tomy's OLL algs to word so I could print them and carry, to learn faster, but I remembered he uses "asian notation", with lowercase meaning cube rotations and w to denote double layer turns

so I thought I'd try to remember javascript stuff and write a little page to "translate" those algs, instead of doing it by hand

I forgot some stuff, but with some help from my old book and Lars V, I managed to do it 

http://www.cubomagico.110mb.com/index.php?location=translate

there you go

just paste the alg on the first text box and click the button

click reset to clean the fields


if anybody is interested on the other convertion (xyz to asian), let me know and I'll add it to the page


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm, I've been planning my alg plugin to be more versatile, and make my own version of an alg display that takes many notations... Well, this is somewhat useful, but I don't think I'll use it much (but I'm sure the programming was worth it for you  ).
(Hmm, how about a Firefox plugin that converts notation in every HTML tag?  )

Now, Johannes wrote a full parser in Haskell...

There are already a few issues: What's (rUr') (U2) (r) (U2) (R'U2RU') (r')?
(u), (r), etc. get ambiguous. Even worse will be when we go to big cube notation, if it's not self-delimiting anymore...


Irregardlessly, good job on yet another programmnig project dedicated to furthering cubing! High-five!

EDIT: Make that (LFL') (U2) (r) (U2) (R'U2RU') (r') to make it look more ambiguous. By the way, I was just writing arbitrary moves, and with 5 moves left realized that I could form an OLL.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> There are already a few issues: What's (rUr') (U2) (r) (U2) (R'U2RU') (r')?
> (u), (r), etc. get ambiguous. Even worse will be when we go to big cube notation, if it's not self-delimiting anymore...



didn'g get what you mean...

is that on asian notation or no?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 28, 2008)

Guess he thought you made xyz to asian notation, dunno.

Also, doesn't some asian notation use R2w for r2? Or does everyone use Rw2?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 28, 2008)

thats not asian notation...
i think you made up the word irregardlessly.
i use asian notation on my site.
sorry for not actually contributing anything.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 28, 2008)

well...that notation is used by most (or all) asian cubers...

you use it on your site because you were probably influenced by Tomy


----------



## mizzle (Feb 29, 2008)

Irregardlessly is not a word. It's just regardless or regardlessly.

</grammar police>


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 29, 2008)

or irregardless 

Anyway, cool program. I might make some like this myself, seems fun.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > There are already a few issues: What's (rUr') (U2) (r) (U2) (R'U2RU') (r')?
> ...


In that alg parentheses are used just to mark finger tricks (or whatever random move chunks), but they could also be cube rotations. You could try to disambiguate based on how lower case letters are used at other places in the alg, or whether Rw is used, but it's impossible to know for sure what is meant.

Not to mention that some people use lower case letters to mean slices or cube rotations... Ugh.

Edit: And then there's this problem: (R U R' U')x2. We need a standard.



Lucas Garron said:


> Now, Johannes wrote a full parser in Haskell...


Yeh, last time I checked it understood everything here and here and here. \o/

And just added the [X:Y] conjugation notation. But JavaScript is a lot more practical, needs just a working browser and not GHC with gtk2hs and Cairo.



Lt-UnReaL said:


> Also, doesn't some asian notation use R2w for r2? Or does everyone use Rw2?


Both are used.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm, it'd be good to make a javascript for all of them:
- input: algorithm with specified notation via drop-down menu
- output: algorithm in every notation



Tim.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 19, 2008)

I will have to check that out!


----------

